# y a mi que



## moyo

CIao a tutti, volevo sapere come si potrebbe dire in italiano "y a mi que". In realtà la frase  completa sarebbe: "y a mi que me cuentas/ que me dices".

Grazie!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

"Y a mi que" significa letteralmente " e a me che..."


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con IPC. "E a me che..." traduce bien la expresión española.
El "que" en este caso lleva tilde, verdad?


----------



## moyo

sí, sería "y a mi qué".


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto, gracias!


----------



## DEVALVER

irene.acler said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con IPC. "E a me che..." traduce bien la expresión española.
> El "que" en este caso lleva tilde, verdad?


 
  Buenos dias,   disculpen mi ignorancia pero ¿lleva tilde?  Y a mi qué!
soy latino  aca decimos de 2 formas:

y a mi qué!      » cuando es ironia
y a mi que ...   » cuando es respuesta

                                                                                un saludo.


----------



## irene.acler

Devalver, no he entendido una cosa. "Y a mi qué!" se puede decir también así, sin especificar nada? Es decir, después de "y a mi qué" puede que no haya otras palabras?


----------



## moyo

Devalver yo tampoco entiendo bien lo que quieres decir, explicate porfa!!


----------



## DEVALVER

moyo said:


> Devalver yo tampoco entiendo bien lo que quieres decir, explicate porfa!!


 
"Tú tampoco entiendes bien"  ... Cómo es eso?  ya me mareaste peor   lo que queria decir es que aca en Peru lo utilizamos de dos formas


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Si dices _¿y a mí qué?_, con el acento, estás diciendo _¿y a mí qué me cuentas?, ¿y a mí qué me importa?_ Se usa a menudo sin especificar el verbo, pero viene a significar siempre _a otro perro con ese hueso, no me cuentes películas, no me importa nada_, etcétera.

Cuando escribes _y a mí que_, así, sin la tilde, es normalmente como introducción a una frase irónica. Por ejemplo, _Y a mí que estas páginas me suenan de algo..._, que quiere decir que sospechas que lo que estás leyendo es un plagio. Es como decir _imagínate si seré suspicaz que sospecho algo de estas páginas_. Pura ironía, porque no es más que una acusación en toda regla.


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces no he entendido bien cómo lo utilizáis  ..puedes explicarlo otra vez, por favor?


----------



## moyo

Per esempio, se cominci a lamentarti (quejarte) di qualche cosa che non mi interesa ti dico: "e a me ché!!".

E se comincio a leggere un libro (come hanno detto nell'altro post) e l'ho già letto, posso dire: secondo me io ho già letto questo libro.......

non so se è abbastanza chiaro!
aspetto di essere di aiuto


----------



## irene.acler

Bien, ahora entiendo. Gracias moyo y Surinam!


----------



## NoOrK

_*Me ne frega.*_ Es un poco vulgar, si después le quieres añadir "un cazzo" entonces ya si, es muy vulgar.

"_*Me ne frega un cazzo*_" -> "Me la suda por todas partes"
(te he puesto un sinónimo, porque no quiero poner la literal, es demasiado vulgar)


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> _*Me ne frega.*_ Es un poco vulgar, si después le quieres añadir "un cazzo" entonces ya si, es muy vulgar.
> 
> "_*Me ne frega un cazzo*_" -> "Me la suda por todas partes"
> (te he puesto un sinónimo, porque no quiero poner la literal, es demasiado vulgar)


 
NoOrK, se usa la negación: "*non* me ne frega un cazzo" y "*non* me ne frega".


----------

